# Funny Gollum & Smeagol being drunk - video



## Bram (Nov 8, 2018)

I always enjoyed acting like Gollum & Smeagol. I really loved their conversations amongst themselves. So I tried to act like them and created this video (just for laughs). Curious what you guys think of it.


----------



## Miguel (Nov 8, 2018)




----------

